# a chipboard disaster



## mark84 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi, my mum ordered a bathroom cabinet last week from Amazon, you have to put your own handle on, there are guide holes there, so it seemed fine, but I was concerned in spite of the instructions that when the screw goes through the reverse side and buldges out the vinyl covered chip board on the front it'll crack it and make a huge lump.
Well we tried it, lo and behold it's now got a half inch crack on it and a bump!
I'm really after a fix to the issue that doesn't involve sending it back, the original handle would be too small to cover the damage so i'm at a bit of a loss, should I look for a handle to glue on there- is it even possible to glue to a gloss vinyl finish?











http://imgur.com/jwJUbCY


----------



## mark84 (Sep 20, 2015)

Just looking at it again my instincts are if I stick some masking tape on it and hand drill it carefully it might hide the issue when the handle goes on, any reassurance would be great though!


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I would also do the masking tape trick, but use the blue masking tape painters use. It seems to stick well, but has a lower tack so it will help in not pulling any more vinyl covering off when you take off the tape.
I'm not thinking of leaving the tape on…just use it to get the hole in without blowing anymore of the front off.

Not sure I would epoxy a handle onto the vinyl. Might stick, but you might just pull off the vinyl at a later date with the handle.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

The hole is suppose to go all the way through, no? Finish the hole, from the front it you want, and take a small block of wood and see if you can tap that back a bit and put the knob on. Get a bigger knob or come up with some kind of little escutcheon plate if you need to.

Next time clamp a piece of scrap wood to the front and when you drill through it won't blow out.


----------



## mark84 (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks for the tips, I've got a bigger handle and I'm going to finish off the hole from the front, should do the trick!Thanks again, Mark


----------

